# 30rls



## haulin30 (May 18, 2006)

Just got a 30 rls and spent memorial weekend having a blast.







I am very pleased with this trailer and all the features it offers. I was convinced that a outback was the ticket after reading many of the topics and discussions on this wonderful site. I look forward to many funfilled trips and the informative value of Outbackers.com


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I noticed that was your first post!!! Congrats on the trailer and glad you love it as much as the rest of us.

Tell us more about yourself, location, kids etc.....

John


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site. Glad you like your 30rls. That's the model we wanted.

We ordered a 30rls this spring, then went home and measured the driveway. 3' too short so we had to settle for a 27rls - 6" to spare in the drivway.

Check your black and grey tank labels. Ours were backwards. Our black tank is in the front and grey in the rear.

Our bathroom fan was also wired backwards - blowing into the camper. Pulled down the inside trim piece, removed the two wire nuts, and switched the wires.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats on the new 30RLS, haulin30!!!

Glad to see you had a great 1st time out in the new TT.

Post often and have fun camping!

C-Mac


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT - aren't the Outbacks great and the people on this site - they should get a commission from Keystone. We had a hard time deciding between the rear living room or rear kitchen and ended up with the kitchen model - so I am sure you will enjoy yours.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 30RLS glad to hear you had a blast your first time out.
It only gets better

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, haulin30!* action 
Congratulations on the new Outback, and the great maiden voyage!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Haulin30 action 
Glad to hear you had a great first trip! There are many many more ahead of you


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the site...We love our 30rls, so much room to dance inside...
















Check your black and grey tank labels. Ours were backwards. Our black tank is in the front and grey in the rear.

Our bathroom fan was also wired backwards - blowing into the camper. Pulled down the inside trim piece, removed the two wire nuts, and switched the wires.
[snapback]123714[/snapback]​[/quote]

Ditto what is said above, first mod we did was to add an electric tongue jack-save the back strain for carrying firewood instead...Have fun and post often...P.j.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, haulin30!









Enjoy your new trailer. Have fun camping 
Be save out there. action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats on your 30 RLS...we love ours!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome and congrats on your new Outback action

We love ours and know you will too









Dawn


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations on the 30RLS, we love ours!


----------

